
Compare History's Most Interesting Minds - AlldenKope
http://cafeset.net/
======
AlldenKope
Author here. Cafe Set presents two random thoughts from two random thinkers.
Philosophers, writers, artists, radicals and so on.

Doesn't tell you who said what until you choose which thought you prefer.

It's an absurd exercise, but the context of comparison forces you to think
more critically about each statement.

Hopefully you'll discover some interesting thinkers.

Comment here if you'd like to see someone added. See Cafe Set's About section
for criteria.

Cheers.

